# Watch Barrier



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

Afternoon all,

I've just come to the conclusion that much as I'd like a Seamaster Professional, it's highly unlikely to happen any time soon.

Reason; The Series 11 Landrover that hasn't moved from my drive in the last two years MUST be up an running before the Summer runs out. The neighbours like being woken by a V8 rumble as I set off for work







.

So, what stops you this year?


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

My wife has given up work to train to be a teacher, and my job situation is looking risky, and if I have a job, there may be a pay cut. :taz:

No big plans this year... unless job situation resolves: I may sell almost everything and buy a Speedy auto... :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

I have just bought my first house, I have no money left :crybaby:


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

> My wife has given up work to train to be a teacher


As a teacher myself, I have to say it can be a fun life. I have an inkling there'll be a lot of openings when she's qualified as many people are now put off by the cost of training. You could always consider it yourself if things go pointy up. Good luck to you both.



> first house


Ah happy days! I remember them well. Rent out some space to migrant workers in an evil-gangmaster, style to fund your next purchase. Problem solved.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Marine reef aquarium, camera stuff, saving for the wife's birthday. Take your pick.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Several things 



















Then there is more drink, assorted lap dancers and strippers that I fund, about 40+ cigs a day, my car, the Armani.

Some of this as often as I can










it seems endless.

And unfortunately Big M refuses to bank roll my various activities these days and stopped my pocket money so I have had to resort to working again in the last few years which as you may well guess its difficult to get anything that pays more than buttons at the moment.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Golf - probably the most frustrating sport ever!!!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

my great dane troy had to be put down last month and weve just bought another dane puppy which arent cheap so no watches for a while


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

As well as the Bonsai, I'm a model yacht and boat fan, and currently restoring an Edwardian pond yacht, that I found in a state, to original condition and sourcing original parts and having sails made, is a fairly time consuming enterprise.... Still there's nothing nicer than to be sat by a lake in summer with a Pimms watching the boats sail by.....



















Oh and of course there's there's Wallace and Gromit's radio controlled "Cruise-O-Matic" that I built recently for my grandson.....


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

artistmike said:


> As well as the Bonsai, I'm a model yacht and boat fan, and currently restoring an Edwardian pond yacht, that I found in a state, to original condition and sourcing original parts and having sails made, is a fairly time consuming enterprise.... Still there's nothing nicer than to be sat by a lake in summer with a Pimms watching the boats sail by.....


He's got a garden railway :clapping:

Can we all come round your house??


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

> Edwardian pond yacht


Those three words together are just marvellous. Nice thing too.

I'm finding this really interesting. Generally two camps; bloody life and interesting life.

I kind of expected to hear lots of "White Goods Woes" and "Her/Him indoors" (OK, mostly Her) references.

Wasn't expecting Great Danes. Sorry for your loss, Chris.

Starting to have guitar urges myself - a nice hollow-body electric would feel good right now.

NO, NO, NO THE LANDY MUST LIVE! Get thee behind me Satan!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Who. Me? said:


> He's got a garden railway :clapping:


Ah yes, guilty as charged .... photo of a delivery of a new G Shock to the Station Master...


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Anyone who sees that and isn't instantly transformed back in to a five year old, just has no soul.

Your grandson must love that. It made me grin.


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

> delivery of a new G Shock to the Station Master...


Great pic Artistmike.

Do you mind if I stick it on Facebook? I think many friends will be warmed by it.

Maurice


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Allthumbsmo said:


> .So, what stops you this year?


Well as long as a watch isn`t too expensive, nothing really. I`m retired, the mortgage has been paid off, my only dependents are four cats, I don`t smoke, drink or gamble & with local scenery like this...







...why would I want to go away on holiday? :blink:


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

> local scenery like this...


Hills!

Oh how I miss hills. A trip to Spain and another one to the Dales this Summer should give me a much needed gradient fix.

Here's a picture of my local scenery:

_______________________________________

Redeeming feature is the sunsets in a very big sky.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Allthumbsmo said:


> Great pic Artistmike.
> 
> Do you mind if I stick it on Facebook? I think many friends will be warmed by it.
> 
> Maurice


No I don't mind Maurice, you're very welcome, glad it brings a smile....  oh and one of the Engine Shed Area.....


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

The boats are fantastic, I spent many an hour when I was a kid at my local park pond waiting for my yachts to come back to shore. In hindsight I should have been smarter and tied a reel of line to them rather than sitting there waiting for the prevailing breeze but hey ho.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

> Engine Shed Area


Think I'm going to have invite my next door neighbour round to look at your pics. He's built himself a major shed for his railway. I confess, I haven't been round to look. Perhaps this is the opportunity.


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

Stop press: Landy recommissioning in doubt. Watch purchase possible? Oh no.

Daughter has just announced she might want her mother's pony back from loan. I love the fella but, I could have a watch a week for what he costs to run.

I always knew I shouldn't think about the future. Sometimes it's like going into the library and finding a shelf marked "Non-Fiction: Chaos Theory, Entropy, The Plan Dispersal Tendency" :wallbash:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Photography. Must admit to going a bit nuts on kit of late.

That and bills and debts. And the car battery just $hit itself. Never ends...


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

Uhhh!

Pony back next week.

Builders in from Thursday.

Holiday paid for.

Will I never have an SMP?

:sleepy:


----------



## Derek Mc (Aug 22, 2013)

Taking my daughter back to Florida next Spring is my biggest obstacle,,,,,, not that it is an obstacle however, just a financial behemoth


----------

